# Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves vs Dallas Mavericks



## Tersk

<center>*
DALLAS GAME THREAD 

















Dallas Mavericks (39-21) vs Minnesota Timberwolves (31-32)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>
We need Finley to have a big game, Sprewell's defense this year has been pretty poor (how's a man supposed to feed his family with D like that). Henderson will need to capitalize on the fact that Dirk will probably be doubled a lot (by Ervin) and needs to have his scoring on tonight

Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Szczerbiak | Thomas | Carter | Hoiberg


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
Dirk needs to not only dominate offensively, but needs to keep KG in check for roughly 15-23 points. Last time we played, we only just lost (82-83) without Dirk and Fin. We need to be able to win this game, easy*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 82 Minnesota Timberwolves 83
0-1


----------



## oblivion

Another tough game for the Wolves, but they have to come out strong. They can't afford to suck in the 1st quarter and hope to come back. 
Since Denver and LA both won last night, it's another must win for the wolves.
Prediction:
Minnesota 96
Dallas 89


----------



## el_gatoman

Too many turnovers, though...


GOOD BYE PLAYOFFS


----------



## Tersk

COME DISCUSS THE MATCH RESULT HERE


----------



## Drewbs

Who is John Thomas? I noticed that he was a starter and I've never even heard of hte guy


----------



## sheefo13

Played at the university of minnesota.... Drafted in the late first round in 98 i believe...


man, kg had 7 turnovers.... That has to be a career high...


----------

